# zips on back of long boots coming undone...



## kerilli (28 June 2011)

any advice please? these are my really nice Sarm Hippiques, if anything they are slightly loose on the calf so the zips definitely aren't under pressure to come undone, but the chuffing things still move down about 4" when i'm riding, and gape open in a v untidy way...  even though i push the zip right to the top and try to 'lock' it down under the press-stud tab, every time. 
please don't anyone suggest black duct tape as they're too nice for that! ggggrrrrr really annoying. would soap on the zip make it stickier, maybe, gum it up a little?


----------



## Lolo (28 June 2011)

I was going to say black electrical tape as it doesn't mark and you can get double sided, so just stick it under the tab?

On jeans, if you coat the zip in clear nail polish it makes them stay up so that might work on your boots?


----------



## kirstyhen (28 June 2011)

My Ariats have a thin piece of leather that sits under the popper fastening at the top, the zip tab slots through a hole in it and then it fastens up with the popper. Hard to explain!! 
It's pretty simple but works a treat, maybe you coulod get something similar attached??


----------



## ThePony (28 June 2011)

do you have a press stud at the top on a leather tab?

If so then if you take them to your saddler (check they do the work in-house - we get heaps from other saddlers - guess who pics up the extra bill!) and explain the prob, then they will unstitch the tab and take it off, and fit a piece of leather the same shape under it with a small oval hole in it for the zip to sit through when it is fastened, with the tab then fastened ontop, shouldn't look any different at all when done up - bob's your uncle! Shouldn't cost much either as it is a quick job and uses barely any materials.


----------



## Nocturnal (28 June 2011)

Safety pin through the fabric part of the zip, under the zipper?


----------



## OliveOyl (28 June 2011)

My Sarm's don't do this, but my leather gaiters do.  I've put some black string through the eye of the zipper part and thread that through the press stud strap.  They still slip down a tiny way, but once they get to the end of the string they stop there and it's much more acceptable than having half my calf showing.
Mine are fairly loose too, so I'm not sure why they do it?


----------



## meardsall_millie (28 June 2011)

My Sarms have started doing this recently, they're about 4-5 years old but in fab condition (well looked after) - it's absolutely infuriating!


----------



## Tempi (28 June 2011)

Are they old/well used?

If so it might just be that the zips need replacing.  Ive just sent my English Gaiter company gaiters off to have their second lot of new zips put in as i get this problem with them after about 2 years of good wear. Gaiters are still in great condition, the zips just seem to wear quickly.

I like the suggestion of someone to fit a leather hole to put the zipper through though.


----------



## camilla4 (28 June 2011)

The zip on my Ariat boot does this:  assuming you have the leather tab with the popper fastener at the top, as a short term measure you can use a small elastic band (plaiting band is pefect!) - loop it throught the zipper pull and then the leather tab will thread through it before you fasten the popper.  Works on mine...!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (28 June 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			My Ariats have a thin piece of leather that sits under the popper fastening at the top, the zip tab slots through a hole in it and then it fastens up with the popper. Hard to explain!! 
It's pretty simple but works a treat, maybe you coulod get something similar attached??
		
Click to expand...

we must have the same chaps! I was thinking the same I'm sure a good cobbler would be able to add this extra tab it's ingenious, stops my chaps zip from moving and they were UBER tight when I first got them (think losing circulation to lower legs and feet going numb!)


----------



## kerilli (28 June 2011)

thanks everyone, glad it's not just me. 
Tempi - i'm loath to shell out for new zips, because they still look fine etc (they have had quite a bit of wear, the calves are worn brown and very thin now but the outsides still look v smart)
camilla4, that's genius, i think i'll try that one first... THANKYOU!!!
if that doesn't work, leather tab alterations will be booked...


----------



## kirstyhen (28 June 2011)

I think all Ariat chaps have this on them now, my old ones were forever coming undone!


----------



## camilla4 (28 June 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I think all Ariat chaps have this on them now, my old ones were forever coming undone!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Ariat were going to do this on all their boots as well as their chaps - I remember when I bought my Bromonts last year, Inch's were surprised that they hadn't done it as zip "issues" are fairly common with Ariats.  Thank goodness for their wonderful customer service!


----------



## kerilli (28 June 2011)

do Ariats do that with the zips on their short boots now? i've given up on them, they always go wrong on me (one pops open, one unzips itself, after about a month of wear) and i had crap customer service from them about it so now only buy the lace-ups... can't find other boots as comfy to walk and ride in.


----------

